# Cảm Nhận Của Các Bạn Thế Nào Về Mùi Hoa Sữa ???



## Angel on Sky (4 Tháng mười hai 2017)

Mình thấy rất thơm mà sao mọi người đả kích dữ vậy ???


----------



## Xedapdientailg (31 Tháng năm 2018)

hắc và rất đau đầu


----------



## ga36 (1 Tháng sáu 2018)

thoang thoảng cũng thích


----------

